# Some are still in heat



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Got this pic yesterday

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Can you imagine trying to make love in this cold? God bless the wild critters!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have been seeing blood spots from deer while looking for sheds.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

have also seen blood in the snow in march one year- on a deer trail-


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

This explains those tiny little deer (you see sometimes) in Sept./Oct.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

The Does go in Heat every 28 Days until they are Bred. As Bonemann states, that is a reason why you see tiny Deer sometimes.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Back in mid January I saw a doe heading across an open field that was hot. Kept an eye on her & just before dark she had 5 bucks circling her. Guess she had her pick that night !!


----------

